# Syrian cage?



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a syrian cage in my cupboard... and because my mum decided that I'm not allowed rats or guinea's because of all the room they take up (what a stupid reason) I MAY be allowed a hamster when we move. So anyway I have a cage in my cupboard but I feel it's not big enough... so I was wondering what would be best for a syrian... I can't spend LOADS on it. Anyway if you have one yourself and you live near Hull (within decent driving distance) and would like to donate (;]) or sell me it then I'll consider, or if you know of any good ones to buy online then post a link or tell me 

Thanks


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I believe the minimum cage size for a syrian is 80 x 50 x 50.
So a hamster heaven would be perfect, I have one and my syrian loves it.

Other cages that are good for a syrian include - zoo zone 2, cricetti 15, imac fantasy with more than one level, ferplast mary (I think that's what it's called)
Also some rat cages make great cages for a hamster, just ones that aren't too high.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Check Ebay out they have loads of big cages at reasonable prices..


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I keep Bobby in a Hagen Big One (also called the Alexander):










It's footprint is 101 x 50cm.

Floor space is massively important to Syrians - they would run miles and miles and miles a day in their natural habitat. I honestly don't think that offering them a wheel is good enough - sure they enjoy is but is it enriching their lives?

I leave the bottom of Bobby's cage bare and scatter his food all round the bottom, digging it in. He spends all night scurrying around and finding all the food. He loves the space and has never bar chewed.

Another option is to buy another cage and join the two together - Bobby had two joined cages before I bought the Big One, but he didn't like it half as much.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

siberiankiss I absolutely love that cage, it's amazing.

I think that's going on my list for next pay day!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Savic Hamster Heaven, Furplast Mary, Hagen Big One err think they would be my top 3 anyway. What cage do you have in your cupboard?


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

purple_x said:


> siberiankiss I absolutely love that cage, it's amazing.
> 
> I think that's going on my list for next pay day!


I bought it for the full price, but I have seen them put it on sale for £70 before so worth keeping an eye out for. Only Zooplus sell it (that I know of).


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

siberiankiss said:


> I bought it for the full price, but I have seen them put it on sale for £70 before so worth keeping an eye out for. Only Zooplus sell it (that I know of).


Did u do the shelves? Fantastic cage!!!


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Shelves come with the cage but they are plain wood - I covered them in Fablon to make them wipeable


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

siberiankiss said:


> Shelves come with the cage but they are plain wood - I covered them in Fablon to make them wipeable


Fablon...right making a note of that. They are very pretty!


----------

